# which mare would you pick & why?



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

if you had to pick one of the following two mares, not knowing anything other than what you see here, which one would you pick and why?

the two mares in question are the palomino pinto and the large brown. i look forward to everyone's thoughts!

(i will attempt to get more pictures of the brown mare later this afternoon; i know there are more pictures of the pinto here than the brown unfortunately)


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I probably wouldn't pick one without having the opportunity to see better pictures or knowing more about them.

But I shall play along anyway! I would pick the brown mare because in the last picture, she appears taller.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I will play too! I everything about the paint tells me oh I love the look of her but I was concerned with height, so that would be an issue for me.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

concerned with height as in... ? is she pony sized or horse sized? assume she is 15hh.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Well...for me, I wouldn't look at anything other than 16hh or up. I'm 6' with super long legs so she'd have to be really stout for me to feel comfortable. And not knowing the height from the picture...well...that was my pick.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

makes sense to me!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Very tough choice choosing sporadically, as I see both relaxed, no pinned ears, etc. So, I would say the brown for height and the pinto for color - sorry! Not much help there haha


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd be hard pressed not to take the pinto home!! Wow, she is gorgeous! I just like tall horses.......... mine is 16.3+ so that would be a bit of a factor but I really am thinking the pinto.

ADD: I just noticed your in NV. Are you saying this horse maybe could come to live in Oregon??? HUM??? LOL!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

hahahaha - seeing as we're planning on moving to oregon in the next few months.. yes!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Pally mare, simply because her confo looks better. The brown one is definitely cowhocked and there is something funky about her front right leg. I'm also not a fan of her face.
The pally has overall decent conformation. Shoulder angle is a bit steep, but her back is a nice length, her hindquarters (though lacking in muscle) are pretty and her legs look not too bad. She also appears to have nice big feet for her size and her foals looks good as well. I also love her color and markings!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, it's really hard to say on the lack of pictures that actually show conformation, but from what I'd see I'd be going for the brown because I don't like the front legs on that palomino.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

What about the pally's legs do you not like?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

crimsonsky said:


> hahahaha - seeing as we're planning on moving to oregon in the next few months.. yes!


OOOOOOOOOOOO, what part??


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Well, it's really hard to say on the lack of pictures that actually show conformation, but from what I'd see I'd be going for the brown because I don't like the front legs on that palomino.


I'm in agreement with WSArabians. There's nothing about the pally's confo that I actually like.



crimsonsky said:


> What about the pally's legs do you not like?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She's SERIOUSLY over at the knee, from what I can see, and tied in behind the knee. 

She also looks pretty butt high, she's weedy, she's light on bone, she looks posty behind...I just don't like her. Sorry.

The brown looks like a good, solid horse.

I know lilruffian mentioned something about the brown's right front leg looking weird, but I'm not seeing it. Her knees look a bit big/knobby, but my gelding's do too and it doesn't affect him.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I would really at least wish to know the ages of the mares in question.

For example, some of the things that I see in the pally might change in the future if she was only coming 3. However, if she was 5+, then they are just there and can't be grown out of. I know that my guy (who I got when he was 3) changed his looks completely and some of the things about his confo that were really wonky/worrisome evened out as he grew a bit more.

Just from the very few pictures, I like the look of the brown mare better. She is stouter, broader, and has a much better hindquarter on her.

The palomino just strikes me as dinky or, as Drafty said, weedy. Her chest is significantly more narrow than I like a horse to be and her hindquarter is just really weak in general.

I think I see what lilruffian is talking about with the brown mare's right front and, providing that it isn't a trick of the light/camera, I would guess that she probably popped a splint at some point. No lameness concern there, but it would be an aesthetic thing.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The brown looks much sturdier overall.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

The brown one. She's got a beautiful face, strong sturdy legs and she looks well built.

The pally is beautiful but she's very strange looking. Her legs look like twigs and not a fan of her hind end either.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah it does look like there is a popped splint or something on the brown mare's right front leg. she moves fine and shows no sign of lameness.

as the average person would not know or be able to readily find out these mares history/ages, i did not provide them in the hopes of getting answers that a general passerby would be able to get - based on pictures only.

my camera battery died as i was taking more pictures of the brown mare. i'm waiting for the battery to charge so i can download the pictures. why i can't download them without the battery is beyond me.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

nvr2many said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOO, what part??


we've looked around both portland and medford. work is better in portland, horse stuff seemed better in medford. i say seemed only because what you see on a tour or passing through doesn't mean it's always that way, you know?


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

here are more of the brown mare from yesterday:


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

initially i like the brown mare as I prefer that color and like her chrome, looks to have substance. i do see a bump on her front but my gelding has something like that and it's a calcification from an old injury that has no effect on him, sounds like her is cosmetic only. i do think she's cow hocked, has a hump in her loin area that doesn't quite look like a roach but something with her spine that I would have checked out, narrow through the chest and a rather large head for her body. if she's a mustang then that's ok because it's breed appropriate and with her feathering and bone I am thinking she might be a mustang. I do like her shoulder, hip depth and legs. SO even with those flaws I think I'm still going to go with the brown. Not sure she's breeding quality but again, the photos don't do her justice and she's in baby shape which is not always flattering.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I really do like the brown mare better. Her back is a little long and her shoulder is a little upright, but overall, she's WAY better than the pally.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

yes baby condition does make them look less than stellar i'd say. you are correct, these mares are both mustangs and fresh off the range so no option for pre-purchase exams or anything like that that a buyer would have for a "normal" buy. heck i couldn't even touch these horses (probably) before adopting one. granted i do know their ages because i have a friend at the BLM but still... most people wouldn't know that right off either.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I still like the brown better too. She just has more substance, though she is in the realm of "I hope she's got a great personality because she's lacking in the beauty department" LOL. Her head is a bit big and clunky and makes her short, skinny neck look even shorter and skinnier.

However, I know how much of a physical change can happen with those types of horses when they start getting good feed and some balance, consistent work.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

The Pally looks young, if so she may grow into herself better.
The brown I would not choose. Besides the huge splint or whatever that is, her pasterns & fetlocks appear enlarged, possibly swollen, especially the hinds, even overlooking the hair.
Her back is not good & she will be hard to fit a saddle. Her shoulder & hip angles are not close to matching & she generally does not look balanced. She does have a nice expression.

Is she nursing 2 babies in the first picture?


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

natisha said:


> The Pally looks young, if so she may grow into herself better.
> The brown I would not choose. Besides the huge splint or whatever that is, her pasterns & fetlocks appear enlarged, possibly swollen, especially the hinds, even overlooking the hair.
> Her back is not good & she will be hard to fit a saddle. Her shoulder & hip angles are not close to matching & she generally does not look balanced. She does have a nice expression.
> 
> Is she nursing 2 babies in the first picture?


I agree I do not like the brown at all Her legs are a mess between the bumps and the swelling I just feel shes not sound. I would choose the paint as she appears clean legged and a bit younger. Plus she foals gorgeous babies.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

if you look at the browns hind legs along with the palomino beside her both their legs are a mess just nasty swelling going on. 








To me I would think there is alot of lack of care going on


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

these are BLM mustangs so lack of care is kind of hard to quantify/qualify...


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

ok, now that my suspicious are confirmed (mustangs) then I still really like the brown. i don't think the pasterns are wonky, it really looks like hair to me. if you look at them in every picture and then picture them clipped, the pasterns are fine. the calcifiction on her front leg is normal for the lifestyle they've had, hard knocks and whatnot. i think the pally's bone is too light and has many more flaws than the brown. she will grow into her head with fitting up and you can more than likely address any spinal concerns with chiropractic.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I also prefer the palomino. I like the white on her foal. But I guess my opinion also depends on what you want to use them for? Typically people don't adopt mustangs to stock their broodmare herd, so foal quality may not be a concern?


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

foal quality is of absolutely NO concern. in fact, i'd rather not take the foal with the mare so we'll see how that goes.  

i'm leaning towards the brown mare myself. i like her head (i'm a fan of that roman nose) and i like her attitude more than the pinto's. i'm going to head down to the BLM again shortly to try and get video so you can see both of their movement. of course that all depends on if they want to cooperate. lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

What Drafty said, she's VERY over at the knee and that can lead to soundess concerns as she ages. 
I wouldn't say either are broodmare quality, but the brown is by far put together better. 
Good luck on your adoption!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

if it makes a difference in anyone's opinions - these mares are both very (imo) young so they will grow and fill out more as they age.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Fill out yes. Being over at the knee is a conformation flaw and not something she will grow out of, though. 
Unfortantely mustangs dont practice good conformation breeding all the time..lol


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

true! i should have specified, the comments about joints being large or growing into head/hind size, etc. can be changed with age, proper nutrition and good balanced work. that's more what i meant with they can grow out of some of it.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

oh! to answer someone's question about the brown mare nursing two foals - yes she has been seen to nurse two foals: a brown and a chestnut. the chestnut foal, i believe, actually belongs to another palomino mare that always seems to be with the brown mare.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

natisha said:


> The Pally looks young, if so she may grow into herself better.
> The brown I would not choose. Besides the huge splint or whatever that is, her pasterns & fetlocks appear enlarged, possibly swollen, especially the hinds, even overlooking the hair.
> Her back is not good & she will be hard to fit a saddle. Her shoulder & hip angles are not close to matching & she generally does not look balanced. She does have a nice expression.
> 
> Is she nursing 2 babies in the first picture?


can you explain what you mean by being hard to fit a saddle to?


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

The more I think about it, the harder it becomes lol. I've changed my mind about 3 times... My first instinct was the brown mare, then I saw her back legs and thought the pally. But I really have to say, the more I look at the brown mare, the more I like her, correct back legs or not. So, I can't really give another reason other than I just prefer the brown mare...
Neither of them are the nicest options, IMO, though...


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

this is the photo of her loin area that concerns me. but i'm thinking having a baby in the wild without care could have led to some muscle problems, I think its something that could be addressed (unless it is spinal) I don't see anything else that would cause an issue for saddle fitting. she has a decent wither and good length of back. Mustangs tend to have huge shoulders so I would look for a saddle with lots of flare to the bars - these are harder to find. I had a custom wade saddle made for my boy and it's perfect. if you have the resources you can find a great saddle for her.
I love her hock angle. Didn't see that before. Still liking the brown mare. with groceries, work program and vet/chiro care I think she could be nice. these mustangs are hardy and resillent.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

And I have to add, I know her head may not be considered beautiful by a lot of horse people, I kind of really like it... lol. I think if you give her time, and work, she'll look lovely.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

the more i look at the both of them the more i like the brown mare as well. she's actually one year older than the pinto mare but i don't think that makes a huge difference - they are QUITE young, 2 and 3 years old.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I still like the brown mare more, but that does give some insight why the pali looks so dinky. With her only being 2, having just been captured, and already having a foal at her size, her size has likely been stunted a bit and she would likely grow quite a bit both in height and all around size before she was through.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

The brown, because the browns/reds/bays/whatever don't get adopted as much as the funner, louder colors do.....
just sayin


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

MangoRoX87 said:


> The brown, because the browns/reds/bays/whatever don't get adopted as much as the funner, louder colors do.....
> just sayin


sadly yes because you get a bunch of adopters who don't know much about horses and want "the pretty one". oye... frustrating.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ah. Those ages make sense... I take back what I said earlier about them not being the best candidates. If that brown is only 3, I think she's going to be a lovely horse... 
May I ask why you're asking about these two?


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i live down the road from the BLM facility here and i pass by every day. for some reason these two "called" to me, so to speak. the more time that passes the more i think and like the brown mare. 

as far as what i would do with her - anything and everything i guess. i ride trails and dressage on my other horses and grew up riding the jumpers. i'm looking into doing some LD rides so any of those things, should she show an aptitude, would be fine and dandy with me.


----------

